# CLT40K's Project Logs



## CLT40k

OK, so I just have too many project logs going on... So I figured I'd just consolidate into one big one that was as random as my painting table...

As of the start of this log... here are the projects I have going on....

1. Space Marines - Home grown chapter (ie, not one of the named ones so that I can play out of any codex w/o weird looks when I tell them my Ultramarine captain is really a Black Templar Emperor's Champion)
2. Imperial Guard - I've got tanks and guardsmen to finish up.. also two vendettas that need to be taken past basecoating
3. WFB - Lizardmen - Lots left to paint
4. WFB - Empire Army using ECW historicals (Pike and Shotte)
5. WFB - Bretonnian using Dark Ages historicals
6. WFB - Skaven - Some are put together... 

So here's some of what I've been working on recently....

First is a test piece for my WFB Bretonnian army... I just don't like the GW models... so I decided to do a Dark Ages version with Historical minis... The mini is from Wargames Factory (got a good deal on them) and I've picked up enough to do about 220 troops (so I think I'm OK) --- For the horses, I'll use the Crusader Knights from Conquest Games.

I'm not going for Golden Demon quality on the guys, but i wanted to make sure they looked good.... Also, I was able to paint 30 of them this weekend without killing myself (I'll post pics later)










Second is a favor I did for a friend who came over and I hit his Tyranids with an air brush... We were talking about how to quickly knock them out and I painted this guy up really quick.... Post Army Dip I think he looks good... 

















Next is the test piece for my Temple guard... I really like the way he came out...









Finally, a couple of marines... I found a new way to do thie eyes... after the dull coat I'm going back in and putting a drop of bright orange into the eyes..,. gives a really cool glowing effect...


----------



## DrinCalhar

I really like the temple guard. I wouldn't mind seeing more of those.


----------



## CLT40k

OK, so here's a completed shot of the first mob of the Dark Ages guys...

These guys will stand in for Bretonnian Men at Arms… I’ve got about 150 more to build, but afterwards I’ll go back and do all of thier shields (like the guy in the front rank with the cross motif - I actually have a bunch of Osprey books with examples)

Only complaint about them is that thier faces just aren't as detailed as the GW faces... but they're about 1/3 the cost.. so I guess that's OK. Cool thing about these guys is that I started putting them together on Friday evening and had them done (except for basing) by Sunday. So the turnaround time will make up for the lack of detail in some ways.


----------



## HorusReborn

I really like the dark ages guys, nice work, they really look killer when they are all ranked up!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

CLT40k said:


> OK, so I just have too many project logs going on... So I figured I'd just consolidate into one big one that was as random as my painting table...


Excellent plan.

I am fairly sure I have missed at least one of your logs in the past, and now I do not have to:victory:.

The Men at Arms look great for rank-and-file; however, I am not sure about the look of mixed kite and round shields.


----------



## CLT40k

Hey Dave, I'm with you... the Kite shields are NOT my favorite... but I didn't have enough round shields for everyone.... However, as I'm making up my lists to use these guys as Bretonnians... The MAX I'm looking at is around 180 on the table... and I have 220 of them to work with, so I think I'll be able to cut out the kite shields from the final army.

Also, the Cavalry I'm ordering seems to have Round sheilds as an option.. the pics of thier sprues show enough Round shields to them all. Also, it looks like I might have the option for some head swaps. I had ordered some of the Perry Miniatures Crusader knights, but was unimpressed with the fit between horse and rider. But then I saw these guys from Conquest Games










Also, sat down last night and looked at the projects... 

Build the 180-ish infantry I'll need for my Bretts
Build the 48 Crusader horse (in the post right now)
Once the Pike and Shotte gets here from Warlord (the first order didn't reach me so they're resending) - But I'll have another 150 pike and 60 musketeers, plus 3 Cannon and 3 mortar... And some assorted bits to use as HQ etc.
Carnisaur - put it together last night for a game tonight... The wife loves the Lizards best, so he'll probably get done quicker... there's a little bit of Green Stuff work to do, but not too much.
Marneus Calgar - Played a list with him in it the other night (fun list) and sort of liked him... so he'll be painted up pretty quick.
4 objective markers from way back that I need to finish up.

The basic plan is to get things built first (just so I can play them) and then go back and do the painting... I'm not a huge fan of Grey armies... but there's just too much work that needs to happen before I can field a fully painted list... and I don't want to hold off playing just cause they're bare plastic.


----------



## Burzum

Love the work man,that temple guard is especially sweet cant wait to get my painting up to that standard.


----------



## Midge913

Cool idea rolling all of your logs into one mate. I am sure this one will be a joy to follow as your other ones have been. 

Your Brets are looking good and I think that the Dark Ages models you are using are a good substitute. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Kreuger

The dark ages guys look decent, but as you pointed out - don't quite have the detail level of GW models. You might want to get a box of the men at arms, and use them as the front rank, and maybe scattered in the block. The models in the front rank are usually the ones who set the mood for the whole regiment - provided they follow a common look. And at the old flgs I went to, the fantasy unit's armament was "wysiwyg front rank" - so if you had a block of infantry and a few in the middle had different weapons it wasn't a problem.

Lookin' good!

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## CLT40k

Hey Kreuger.. the Men at Arms just don't look right next to them... it's the heroic vs true scale thing...

What I need to figure out how to do is to make some halbreds... but since my FLGS is pretty relxed... I could just say that the guys up front with swords & Axes = halbreds and Spears = spears...

Right now I have them set up 1 Spear + full command + 2 spears


----------



## Kreuger

Hmm. 

I had hoped that they would be close enough in scale to blend and not be dissonant. Would any interchange of equipment advance the illusion of dark age guys-as-men at arms?

How drastic is the difference?


----------



## CLT40k

So this weekend, I put together a bunch of Saxons. Thirty on foot and a dozen of the Conquest Games mounted Normans… I REALLY like the Norman kit. Got them primed today and I’ll probably start on them this week. 

Last night I started this guy… I was super happy with how he came out. Especially the leather bits. 


















I painted this guy up this afternoon. Since I’ve been playing the Lord of Macragge list recently, Kennedy had suggested that I should get the guy painted up before my game with Justin on Thursday.









Finally, I got bored and painted up this little Skaven clan rat. 










And a quick WIP on my Carnisaur


----------



## Midge913

Love the Inquistor CLT! He turned out really nice. I have had that model sitting in a box for close to 6 years and I still haven't painted him up. The carnisaur is coming along nicely. Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## CLT40k

Hey Midge, thanks for the comment... I've had the guy a few months now but have just been a little nervous about painting him for some reason.

He'll probably be used as a stand in for a Space Marine Libby now that I have him painted up. 

Had a hard time getting a good pic of the Space Marine captain... Its been forever since I actually basecoated a Marine by hand... I normally break out the airbrush... but it's a little bit much for just one mini.... I thought his face came out pretty good though.


----------



## apidude

Just found your PLOG. Great stuff! I echo all the comments above and would love to see more pics of your Lizards..... Your Carnisaur looks fantastic.... 
What color green did you use on its skin.... it looks like Catechan Green..... and various shades of grey/white for its scales...
Fantastic work!


----------



## Djinn24

Looking good, you said you were not going for GD quality which is understandable, you seem to have as much crap as I do to paint. I see a couple mold lines on the Space Marines (yes I know, call it OCD).

Looking forward to seeing more of your stuff!


----------



## CLT40k

@ apidude - I'm using Gretchen Green and Bleached bone... 

Unfortunatly the Carnisaur had an accident this weekend. We're doing some remodeling and apparently sawing through your ceiling makes stuff vibrate. The Carnisaur, who was minding his own business on my painting table... got the kamakazi treatment from one of the wife's ceramic teapots... He exploded... so I'll have to glue him back together... 

But once he washes up, he should be about like this.... but greener....










@ Djinn - yeah... I get the mold line thing... 

It's funny, there's a fine line between really painting something up for display and trying to get everything to "High Tabletop" quality...


----------



## CLT40k

*New Update on the Pike and Shotte*










So this weekend started with a package from Warlord Games. And I spent most of the weekend putting the army together. 

5 units of gunners, 2 big blocks of infantry, 20 Scotts clansmen, 3 Mortars, 3 Cannon… By Sunday my brain was addled by Super Glue and everything was put together and primed.

Sunday I started on the artillery and finished up by Monday.


















I figured I could go back later and paint the add on crewmen… but for now, this will get me started… I patterned the mortar and cannons off of the examples in the WFB Empire Army book… It IS fantasy after all… Also, you’ll notice in most of the army, where things are metal, they’re painted metal. However, it was pretty common to blacken armor during the period to keep off the rust… but I don’t think it would look as good on the table top.

Monday, I started these guys….










This is the first rank of one of my blocks of infantry. I really suck at freehand, so I used the Templar cross from the Space Marine Vehicle Sprue and the VIII…. For some reason, I’ve been having trouble with transfers recently… I think I’m just being too impatient to get the transfer on… They’re getting this crinkle that looks like dried mud… but I was able to fix it by adding a bit more gloss and gently smoothing it out… but I was pretty sure it was going to end with me needing to strip the transfer and repaint the banner (so I guess I got lucky)

Front and center is the Preacher I plan to use as a counts-as Wizzard.. Thought he turned out alright… though I’m not sure about the grey… Also, I’m questioning my color choice on the banner guy… he sort of looks like a pirate.. but he’ll do.

Last night I knocked out 6 pikemen… My initial plan to pattern them off of the Trained Bands of London but that didn’t work out like I wanted to… there just wasn’t enough definition between the model’s arm and chest do do the contrasting colors well. I’ll have pics up tomorrow after I base them this evening.


----------



## CLT40k

As always, comments are appreciated...


----------



## Master of Sanctity

Good stuff CLT40k, You will be kept well and truely busy with all those models to paint. Looking good!


----------



## Midge913

Looking good mate. I think that the coats could use a little more shading in the recesses. The pants are really cool and those pike are just wicked. I really like the faces. Those models have a lot of character. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Djinn24

Very nice, a lot of character and your stuff is high tabletop for sure.

Great idea on the banner and it looks great! I too am shit with freehand, so I feel your pain.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

The brass cannons are a good touch; it adds a little brightness to the models.

I agree with Djinn that the banner was an excellent decision.


----------



## CLT40k

Thanks! I've finished the first unit of 30 pikemen... I'll try to get photos up soon... also knocked out some objective markers too...

Unfortuantly, I've now ruined my carnisaur... I don't know what I was thinking, but when I was spraying on the dullcoat I had a brain freeze and put waayyyy to much on him... so he's gotta go into the brake fluid and get stripped back to metal... which was a real shame cause he was looking awesome... oh well... thankfully the model is metal, so I don't have to stress about ruining it...


----------



## CLT40k




----------



## Djinn24

Looking good! They keep getting better and better.


----------



## Midge913

djinn24 said:


> Looking good! They keep getting better and better.


What he said:biggrin:. I really like the tone of the gold on the top of the first objective marker. Good work that. Keep it up CLT! Love those pikemen.


----------



## CLT40k

Thanks guys... 

I think I'll need to go back and do the preacher's buttons.... Looking at it here makes them look too plain... only 30 more pikemen, 40 handgunners, 20 swordsmen, and 16 cav to go on the empire list...

I started another group of my chameleon skinks the other night... Here's a pic of the test models (older pic... just now getting around to finishing) - I've got 24 of them to knock out, and 20 saurus warriors, a EoTG, another salamander (and about a dozen handlers) and 30 Temple guard and I'll be finished with the Lizardmen...


----------



## Hammer49

I like the colour scheme you have used on the pikemen. They look really good.
Your test minis for the skinks look good. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

CLT40k said:


> Unfortuantly, I've now ruined my carnisaur... I don't know what I was thinking, but when I was spraying on the dullcoat I had a brain freeze and put waayyyy to much on him... so he's gotta go into the brake fluid and get stripped back to metal... which was a real shame cause he was looking awesome... oh well... thankfully the model is metal, so I don't have to stress about ruining it...


My condolences.


----------



## Kreuger

Right on! the pikemen are looking excellent.

I'm not sure if its just the photo or not, but I think the red-orange in the skinks head-fans might be too saturated. I think there is already more than enough draw/interest in the eyes/faces/gold weapons.

Cheers
Kreuger


----------



## CLT40k

Finished up these guys tonight. I played a little 1K game vs Dark Elves last Thursday and this unit was the MVP… So I painted them up.. Since my freehand skills are really lacking, I figured I’d just make a mess of it if I actually tried to hand paint tartan… so they’re just Knarloc green.










I think these guys are my favorites…


----------



## Djinn24

Practice! Those guys would look really awesome with a pattern painted on.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

CLT40k said:


> I figured I’d just make a mess of it if I actually tried to hand paint tartan… so they’re just Knarloc green.


Looking at the folds of the cloth I would probably have made the same decision for a ranked-unit, as some of the angles look challenging.

They certainly look great with plain cloth.


----------



## CLT40k

Been sort of unmotivated to paint recently… I’ve been re-reading WEB Griffin’s “The Corps” series. 

But, I got the urge to paint this guy the other night.


----------



## Midge913

Looks really nice man. My only complaint is that the storm bolter looks a little flat. I like the armor color and the bronze/brown colors compliment it nicely.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Excellent work.

You have used a scheme that is very different from the usual black as primary without making it look odd.

To make it even better, the Storm-bolter might look more realistic if you drilled the barrel.


----------



## CLT40k

Yeah, I wasn't very happy with the bolter... there were some issues with the cast that I was afraid to paint too much contrast hoping to hide the flaws.. For example, the "sights" are a little bit warped... You can sort of see it in the pic above, but it became really obvious when i was going to make it silver... 

Agree with you Dave... I'll prob drill the barrel once I get some larger bits... So far, I've had really mixed success with drilling out barrels though... Definately something to do prior to priming though cause I keep splitting them

Also, thanks for the compliment.... The intent was to keep him in line with my Libby's paint scheme...


----------



## Hammer49

The chaplain and librarian look very good.
I would possibly give the chaplains helmet a very light wash of devlan mudd to give it some more definition. It may already have, but the camera may be hiding the detail due to the flash.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

The Librarian looks good; particularly without the massive banner-reliquary.


----------



## CLT40k

So here’s the result of the past few days of painting. Meant to have them up on Tuesday, but we had a big storm come though and knock out the power. 

First the scouts….








Been working on a cammo pattern for them….








Finally, I finished up some Marines I was working on….


----------



## Midge913

Good looking models CLT! I really like the subtle camo pattern on the scout cloaks.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Good use of Marauder horsemen heads; makes them look much more threatening.


----------



## Justindkates

I see this and now I want to come play tonight! But I can't  I have to be in Columbia for an art show. 

Stupid art. : /


----------



## CLT40k

Hey Justin, I'm actually running a fluffy Raven Gaurd list tonight vs Brian's Ultra Marines... I've even got my IA book.... 

2k - Raven Guard
Kayvaan Shrike
Shadow Capt. Korvydae
Tellion with ML and 7 Snipers
2 x 10 man Assault Squads (Sgt has PF, 2 Flamers)
3 Landspeeder Typhoons with MM
3 Preds with HB Sponsons
1 Rifleman Dread
10 man assualt squad (remove JPs) in Rhino - Sgt running with two PFs

------------------
Sorry about the art show... hopefully your attendance will generate some $$$... wanna get a 2250 game vs my Empire list next Thurs?


----------



## Justindkates

Do it! I'm looking over the new Grey Knights codex at all the new goodies.


----------



## Justindkates

I can probably swing 2250 with my Ogres


----------



## docgeo

I really like the style of your scouts. It gives them an edgy/fierce look.

Doc


----------



## CLT40k

Thanks for the comment! Chaos Maurauder heads from WFB... I just hate the way the GW scout heads sit on the model.


----------



## docgeo

yea...but my ultramarines have to use them...they are the kings of perfection and close croped hair...lol



Doc


----------



## CLT40k

Had a marathon painting day yesterday and finished up this afternoon….

First up is a techpriest… I was a little unsure how the all metal armor would work out, but I’m pretty pleased witht he results










Next I did two squads of Battle Sisters







































And finally the Celestine Squad and Immolator


----------



## Midge913

Very nice work man! I love the way the techpriest came out. Love the gritty feel of his armor!


----------



## Kaiden

Agree with Midge and the utilitarian feel of the armour is great too.


----------



## Tossidin

Job well done man! :victory:

Really like the techpriest as well, gotta agree with those above


----------



## Hammer49

Nice work. Particularly like the sisters of battle.


----------



## Hellados

i really like them mate but i think the green needs a bit of goblin green as a highlight


----------



## CLT40k

:grin:Thanks for all the positive feedback. Hellados, I get what you're saying, but they'd contrast too much with the rest of my models who don't get any extreme highlighting. 

In fact, for the most part, I avoid the stuff (Mostly since I completely suck at it):biggrin:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

The olive drab is a good choice; makes me tihnk the Sisters are actually a military unit instead of just looking shiny.

It might just be the photograph, however the red on the front panel of the Rhino looks smeary.


----------



## Hellados

ive always tried to avoid it too but ive given up 

EVERYTHING is getting a highlight, i made a list, its getting bigger


----------



## stuff

Haven't really checked out your work much before, only had a glance until now... WOW! sweet work right here! Increadibly neat and clean! I notice that you don't use much use of highlights, I have to say this fact works pretty well with the colours you are using, looks really neat! I particularly like your inquisitor model a few pages back.

+rep


----------



## troybuckle

I have to say man, those are some of the nicest sisters I have ever seen. Love the colors used, it suits them well.


----------



## vonklaude

Nice work. Is that a forgeworld conversion turret on the rhino? 

If I can make a small suggestion (and in doing so I want to repeat how much I like what you're doing) the rhino looks a bit clean, and might benefit from some dirtying up.


----------



## CLT40k

Hey VonKlaude... yeah, it's a bit "fresh from the plant"... I'm still trying to get weathering powders down... Also, I used the army painter dip on the tank... I was hoping it would cheat the weathering process for me but oh well.

And yeah, I bought a bunch of HB turrets from FW for my Guard before I realized that ML was just better... so they've been pressed into service as the Stormbolter and PMSB I tend to run on the rhinos... it's like a poor man's razorback.


----------



## CLT40k

So today I finished up two important things. First, I finished season one of Swamp People. Second, I finished up round 1 of the Bayou Gremlins. I’m still not sure what I want to do with their bases… so there’s a little more work to do yet… I will probably need to make an order for basing materials. I’m thinking the Army Painter grass would look cool.

But, I’m done enough with them to share. I think the banjo player is my favorite. Not bad for two night's effort...


----------



## Midge913

Those gremlins are fantastic!!!!! Great work buddy!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

you have captured the Goblin's character well.



CLT40k said:


> I will probably need to make an order for basing materials. I’m thinking the Army Painter grass would look cool.


The Swamp tufts look appropriate too. Possibly with a brown undercoat.


----------



## CLT40k

Midge & Dave - thanks guys! 

@ Dave, I think it will be a toss up between that and the winter tufts..


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Dude those gremlins look fantastic! What game do these belong to? 

+ Rep sir, keep it goin!


----------



## CLT40k

Hey Thanks for the Rep 

Its for a game some guys at the shop are getting into called Malifaux. It's a skirmish game set in a sort of Steampunk + Wild West setting. Couple of things set it apart from other skirmish games though... 

1. You win via victory points and you and your opponent may or may not have the same goal in a battle. 
2. No dice, you use cards and add the value to a base stat.


----------



## CLT40k

Here's a couple more....

Ms. Ortega -










Next is the first of about 20+ Stormtroopers that I’m working on for my guard army… Since the list I’m running at 2K has been really nasty and not a whole lot of fun for the Thursday night games at my FLGS, the thought is to dump two squads of stormtroopers in and make the guard list a bit more close and shoot… at least that’s the thought…


----------



## Justindkates

You painting away and me stuck in photo shop after my trip down to Dean Guitars in Florida and I haven't painted a damned thing in weeks! 

: / 

Hog Whisperer!


----------



## Midge913

Love the Ms. Ortega model man! Good to see Malifaux getting some love. I need to pick up a few more of their pieces and actually do some work on them. Very nice looking work there bud!


----------



## Djinn24

Looking great! The green on your storm trooper seems a bit thick, esp on the gun. Might want to wash the face again as well, nice shadows but maybe just a bit more.


----------



## CLT40k

Djinn - you're right... but it's not the green, it's the underlying paint...

Of the 20+ stormtroopers I have primed and ready to go... they were all bargin bin buys... ie, poorly pre-painted (what you'd call Master Painted in Ebay)

They sat in a brake fluid bath for about 3 weeks. And then sat in acetone for 3 days... I finally got enough off that I said "what the hell, I can make it work" --- For the most part, I think it will be OK.. there are some models where I lose some detail around their eye lenses and there are random splotchy patches. But my fear of mutation outweighs my desire for a further chemical solution to get the stuff off... 

For the face, what would you suggest.. Ogryn, badab, or devlan? 

Also a general question... do you guys find yourself watering down the washes?


----------



## Midge913

CLT40k said:


> For the face, what would you suggest.. Ogryn, badab, or devlan?
> 
> Also a general question... do you guys find yourself watering down the washes?


I would say Ogryn, has a bit more color than Devlan. 

As far as watering washing it depends on what I am doing but most often I do water them a bit if I am trying to just add a bit of color or blend layers together.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I have not watered down the Citadel Washes yet, although I usually only apply small amounts with a fine brush; if I was putting more on and letting it settle I might dilute it.


----------



## Djinn24

Use thick rubber gloves, use outside, and use in a metal container. It WILL get the models looking new. Do NOT NOT NOT let it touch your skin, it will BURN BURN BURN.


----------



## farseer22

Those Bayou Gremlins look fantastic. I think this is the first time I've seen mini's and wanted to buy them just so I can paint them with no interest in playing the game. I particularly like the one looking down the barel of the gun. 

I really like the pikemen, the pikes actually look like they're the right length.

Well done on all of the paint jobs. +REP.


----------



## CLT40k

More Malifaux... but not mine... painting for a guy at the shop

Here's the workbench right now


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

HAHAHA...The huge carebear is just plan AWESOME! I will have to look into this game...bahhh curse you board games!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Given how simple the models are, you have pulled a lot of detail from them.


----------



## Midge913

Nice work CLT!!! Love the Malifaux line and you are doing a wonderful job on them.


----------



## CLT40k

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> HAHAHA...The huge carebear is just plan AWESOME! I will have to look into this game...bahhh curse you board games!


So the guy I'm paiting these for has two of the Carebear models... I painted the first one like the cookie monster and will paint the next one like Oscar the Grouch... 

The Malifaux stuff really is easy to paint... unlike GW models, they don't have as much fine detail (though they're still great sculpts) Just not as much detail work involved... Also, since you're dealing with low model count, they're really easy to finish (as opposed to my IG army that will never be done)

Also, thanks for the encouragement everyone...


----------



## CLT40k

So a bit of a switch from what I've done in the past... 

Here are some Skeletons from Kings of War... this was a test piece.










And here area the first pieces from my Dystopian Wars battle group...


----------



## Viscount Vash

Dystopian Wars is a game I have always fancied having a go at, but have never found someone else that plays.

I look forward to seeing more Dystopian Wars stuff.

Great Plog full of loads of non-GW goodies. +Reppage.


----------



## CLT40k

So I've decided to start an Eldar army.... Here's the first done out of the battleforce...

Decided to go with Shadow Grey as the base... it has a pretty blue that I think fit the Eldar... 

Also, figured out how to paint the supports around the cockpit glass... Take a bit of the blue painting tape and cover the cockpit. Then take your hobby knife and cut away evertying that needs to be clear (ie, go around the glass panes) then you peel up and you'll have tape where the glass should be... From there, just apply paint. Since I'm using the army painter dip on these models... I went back over it with badab black wash and then drybrushed the surrounding area with shadow grey to blend in the lighter cockpit with the rest of the walker... cool huh?

At any rate, here's the pic....


----------



## Justindkates

Yeah that color scheme is going to work well on the Eldar. Man I need to hurry up and paint my Death Guard now.


----------



## Midge913

Looking good CLT! That is going to be one nice looking Eldar force. The blue grey works very nicely.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Very dynamic.

Most of the colour scheme is excellent; however, the green looks too plain to me. I feel the contrast with a vibrant green would be better.


----------



## CLT40k

Thanks guys... 

Dave, I get what you're saying... In the test models I did I experimented with some different colors... Yellow is a PITA to paint and it made them look like Cub Scouts. Red was a little too dark (though I liked the way it looked) Eventually, I decided on that green as an homage to the Hartford Wailers (and since I live in North Carolina - they're now the Hurricanes)

However, on future models, I might start with a darker green to give it a little more 3D shape and then blend up into that shade of green....


----------



## CLT40k

So after taking somewhat of a break... I'm back into painting more frequently...


Here's what I've been doing outside of the Mini's Hobby....

http://www.youtube.com/user/GastonHEMA

In thinking through my IG, I think the reason I've never really bonded with the army is for the following:

1. My 2K guard list does REALLY well against optimized lists... Unfortunatly, only a few of my friends actually run optimized lists... so it's not that much fun to play.
2. I'm just not getting into the Cadians.... On one hand, I really dig the look... but on the other hand, they're kind of boring... 

So I've decided to retask/paint my army as Tallarn Desert Raiders.

Here's the first piece... Sorry about the pic quality... it's a little meh on account of being from my Iphone.

For the scheme, I'm using the german tan paint from Flames of War (spray) and washing the heck out of them... Also, I've been taking the weathering powder and using it as part of a wash (along with black, brown, and brown liner) it's doing a fairly decent job of pooling up properly... and giving the tanks a more dirty look....










For the chimeras, I'm considering doing something along these lines....









They're the wheel kits from Chapterhouse along with a set back turret for the multi-laser....


----------



## Midge913

Good to see you back mate! I think that you have a sound idea there for forward progress, but I can't see any of the pics to give critiques.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

I dig the dunklegelb Sentinels. Even thought the pic isn't the best, they have a nice look going. I can't really see the weathering, but the paint jobs are nicely done. 

The chimera looks fairly cool. I was thinking about wheeled Chimeras for an expanded IG army myself. I like the LAV-25 and was even thinking about using those kits straight up with a 40K feel.

And welcome back!


----------



## Justindkates

Dude Chris, I came about 2 seconds away from selling all my shit on ebay tonight. I was trying to get an old pot of Vallejo brown open and pulled a little hard and it exploded. 

All over my models I was working on, all over me, all over my table, all over my other paints. 

Now here's the funny thing, I had my term squad, my chaplain, Astaroth and my Sang model all on the table and the only thing that got hit was the Sang's wings which I had just base coated. 

So yeah after my rant, I'm digging the desert raiders idea! Now I'm going to go back to cleaning brown paint off of things.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

The ochre drab scheme is very well executed; realistic without being flat.


----------



## Hellados

I can see how you think the Cadians are boring tbh that's why I have started some Orks, however I am also saving up to get the FW vet stuff, the backpacks etc. 

The individualisation you can give them (imho) is in the small details, the insignia, the bases, the small things like the weapons that they have scavenged (i'm thinking old school shotguns, rifles etc strapped to there backs). I'm even thinking with the vets to chop off some of the arms, use Catchan arms and tattoo them up 

(I hope this gives you some ideas for the Cadian models you already have)

PS love the new scheme


----------



## CLT40k

Hellados, there's actually a kid that comes to our FLGS who's into guard... given the cost of this hobby and the disposable income of the average 14 year old, my plan is to make him a gift of about 100+ guardsmen and 5-6 chimeras.... 

I agree about the FW Cadian kits... they really do look cool... but it just dosen't do it for me... That being said, the ones with the rebreathers are super cool....

Kjell, I'm totally with you on the LAV-25 look... I drove AAVP7A1s when I was in the Marine Corps... but I secretly always wanted to drive the LAVs...

So a quick update... I got the box from GW yesterday with my Ton-O-Tallarns... Got the sand and grit on the bases and now they're ready for a base coat... and have done a reasonable job hunting out the mold lines... I have enough to do three squads of melta vets (x3) and two squads of plasma vets (x2) and enough left over to field a platoon with heavy weapons (autocannon x3)

Started working with a test model last night... Not 100% happy with the outcome... I'm trying out the army painter dark tone... I like it but ever since they changed thier formula I've been kind of meh about them - they just feel too watery... That being said, I'm completely convinced that the army painter dip plus a dullcoat spray is critical to keep metal models from getting chipped. I think I need to hit the model with a wash of badab black on the turban and an overall devlan mud wash before hitting it with the dip... I'll post up pics of the test models in a day or two.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Hey CLT40k,

I do have to say, If I was to go any other IG army it would have been the Tallarn desert raiders or Vortians (Spelling). I think so far, your sentinels look super and whatever mix your using with the pigments seems to be working just fine. May I suggest drilling out the barrels on the weapons?

Keep up the good work, glad to have you back, and I look forward to seeing your next update....Ohhh, and those chimeras would look FANTASTIC with this type of army.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## CLT40k

Thanks DoE, 

The conversion pieces for the chimeras shipped today... so I should have them started soon.... I think I have a good color scheme for the troops... 

BTW, when I was planning out the army, I was really close to doing a desert Krieg army after looking at your Project Log (even costed it out) You have some fantastic work there...


----------



## CLT40k

Just a quick WIP....

Sorry for the crappy photo quality... I need to get some new bateries for my camera... 

So far I've gotten 3 vet squads done (2 plasma and 1 melta) along with an autocannon conversion...

I've also put together two of the cimera conversions... Of course, I've finally figured out (now that i'm on 3 of 7) how to actually do it right... the panels DO line up... Regardless, I think they'll work fairly well... In the pic below, the vehicle is still drying from the washing... I'm trying a new technique... ie, use a fleshwash highlight around the edges of the vehicle panels and then mush it in with the regular paint+water mix I normally use... and on top of all that, to give it a wash with straight weathering powder...

For the guardsmen, I decided to go with a fairly heavy wash (ie, dirty) look... Though the image here is crappy, I'm pretty pleased with thier outcome... The ones on GW's site look a little cartoonish so wanted to make them a bit more forgeworldy... 

At any rate, here's the pic.... I'll try to have a good pic up sometime in the near future...


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

CLT40k said:


> Sorry for the crappy photo quality... I need to get some new bateries for my camera...


LOL...Have you checked to see if you have a Macro setting on the camera. Also, I would recommend just a sheet of printer paper as a back drop, it will help focus the camera better.

That chimera conversion looks excellent mate, its really to blurry to give any advice on the infantrymen.

Keep up the good work and I look forward to seeing that chimera finished!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Good balance of grime.

Is it just the contrast with the wash or have you highlighted all the rivets?


----------



## CLT40k

So here's a proper update.....

First up one of the melta gunners....









Plasma gunner









Trooper


















I'm using these guys as Sgts... Though at some point, I plan to do a hand swap on the stock Sgt... I just don't like the plasma gun...









Though the conversion is really simple (just a barrel swap) - I REALLY like the way the autocannon teams came out...









Here's a better pic of the Chapterhouse Studios chimera conversion kit... though in truth, I think I did an aweful job on the actual modeling of the kit... not only did I put the front in the wrong place, I did a really crappy job with the gluing... so I've got a ton of spill... but I'm on my third one now and I think I just had to get some of the ugly out of the way first... perhaps when I'm done with the army I'll go back and pick up two more chimera kits... but for now, the company command squads will just have to ride in in the gen 1 Chimeras... 

One of the things I've been doing a bit different is to use the old GW flesh wash to highlight panels and then go back and wetblend it with normal weathering wash... the idea is to give a more weathered appearance on the panels.... I think I did a decent job with this technique on the chimera... 

Oh, Dave - I just can't suffer a model to have un-highlighted rivets... it's sort of a sickness









Finally, a pic of the FW hydras after getting repainted and weathered....


----------



## CLT40k

I still have some shiny spots on the troops... but since I'm mass painting them, I'll go back through once I'm done and hit them again with the testers dullcoate.... So far I knocked out 30 in 4 days... so it won't take too long to get them squared away...


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Um, do you think you have the AAA support covered? :biggrin:

Nice looking minis. Are you still using the Army Painter dips on these new figs? The grittiness and well-worn look really suits these models.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

EXCELLENT CLT! The white back drop makes them appear so much better!

Your Tallarn are looking fantastic mate, nice dirty look going on. Im jealous of the Hydras, I still need to get some of those =)

Id Rep ya but, have to spread the love first.

Keep up the greatwork mate!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Good work.

The faces are very tidy yet characterful.


----------



## shaantitus

Just looked through most of this thread. Some very impressive work here. Rep


----------



## CLT40k

@Kjell - yeah, I'm a big fan of autocanons... 

In terms of process... 

I'm starting with a fortress grey base on the head wraps, hitting them with grey liner (vallejo) and then a drybrushing of skull white
For the faces, it's tallarn flesh (go figure) with a wash of ogryn flesh to give them some depth
For the leg wraps, it's just fortress grey with the grey liner
For the rest of the body, I'm using a fairly heavy wash of devlan mud

Then I'm hitting the entire thing with the army painter dip... In my test models it wasn't really needed... but the layer of varnish really helps keep the mini from chipping and I really like the way the dip will highlight a minis raised parts...

@DoE - thanks - though if I had to do it over again, I think I would be more likely to scratch build the hydras from a manticore frame. The FW ones ALWAYS droop in the summer, so I end up having to straighten them constantly.

@ Dave - thanks, a lot of the Tallarns I saw out there had the eyes done and I think the models lend themselves nicely to it... but in the test model I tried it on, it really looked bad so I decided to keep it simple.


----------



## Inari82

Very much digging the faces. Keeping simple seems to works and lends itself to looking natural


----------



## louisshli

CLT,

Thanks for the rep and decided to pay your plog a visit. I must say your IG has a very simple paint scheme yet characterful and well executed. I've always enjoy seeing well painted Imperial Guards (as I can only imagine the pain of painting hundreds of army fatigues and faces... not to mention those boring lasguns). The only thing I'm not 100% sure of is the Tallarn Sergeant w/ the ice-blue shades. I think it would be better to go for a darker color like Dark Angel Green or Mechrite Red mixed w/ a spot of Chaos Black. Anyway, just a thought. Great job, keep 'em coming!! + rep


----------



## CLT40k

Quick update... all the chimera conversions are now built and basecoated along with a repaint of 3 Medusa Tanks... the unholy mess I made during the building of said chimeras is cleaned up. I have avoided WifeAngst and declare victory... Now it's just painting...


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

CLT40k said:


> I have avoided WifeAngst and declare victory...


LMAO...so true! I got in trouble the other night for being in the hobby room to long working on my warhammer stuff


----------



## Kharnas

Dude, the Tech-Priests armour looks amazing and I love the gremlins!!

Not sure how I have missed all of these as they have come up but you can bet I'll be keeping a better eye out now :grin:

I dig the simple pallet style you go for, few colours but great effect

+rep


----------



## CLT40k

Here's a T-Wolf guy I've had built but not painted for something like a year... I'm getting a little bored with painting desert guys that I wanted a little break. The model of from Paulson Games and the shield is from Scibor...




























Here's what I'm thining about for my command squads... it's just a mock up so a little sloppy...










And for more Desert Raiders


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Most of the Wolfrider looks great. However, his beard looks very flat; I think it would pop more with a greater range of contrast between surface and depth like the wolf's fur.

The Tallarns have an excellent dusty look.


----------



## CLT40k

Hey Dave, thanks.. I get what you're saying about the beard... I initially painted it with some more depth (like the headwraps on the tallarns - ie, ink shade it then drybrush over it) but it didn't seem to work right.

The idea is to make my marines look a little more like cartoons than reality... I think I have a decent pic below to show what I'm talking about... and when I tried the wolf rider's beard, it looked a more "real" than I wanted it to... That make sense?










Though I think it might be worthwhile to go back and highlight with white over the top.... ie, pull a little more depth into it...

Also, I think I'm about to go back and rebase all of my Space Marines (which will suck because I prob have 200+ painted) and perhaps hit the ones who have not experianced the Army Painter dip with some touch-up.... I'm not really happy with the stykle of bases I currently have on there and will do the new ones like the T-Wolf's base...


----------



## Justindkates

I'm digging the thunder wolf, the shield worked out nice 

300 points this Thursday! I'm throwing down the gauntlet!


----------



## TheReverend

Hey mate, nice work. 

I'm interested in that Thunderwolf. What was it like when you got him? good quality? hard work? 

Your painting is great and I like the style. You should try some of those new GW 'tufts' of grass on your bases, they really add something.


----------



## CLT40k

Reverend - the models are pretty good. I put together another one last night and here's what I found
1. Verly little mold line cleanup
2. A little bit of warping on the wolf body (they come in halves) - but that could be cause they've been in my bits box for over a year - not severe like some of the stuff I've gotten from FW though...
3. Tail is a bit fragile
4. Head took a bit of work as it didn't fit exactly perfect in the collar.
5. To attach the marine torso, it required some work... the mounting post is a bit high, so I had to shave it down to make the marine sit right.
6. Saddle needed a layer of GS underneath the saddle blanket to sit better... not as bad as some of the Perry Mini's horses I've dealt with, but not a Perfect fit like we expect from GW... Not major.
7. Had to add grenades and the 3 pouch bit from a SM tac squad to make the back look better.

Overall, a really easy model to work with... No major issues...

Justin - I'm looking forward to it....


----------



## Justindkates

I'm just excited I get to use my Rhino I have been working on, sad as that sounds hah.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

That thunder wolf looks freaking awesome dude. I like the whitish/grey color for the fur, stands out and looks great! Your desert raiders are coming along very nicely, they have a really dusty/dirty look about them and I think it just gives them that much more character.

Keep up the good work buddy.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## CLT40k

Thanks DoE... I have two more to build then I'll have a 5 strong T-Wolf unit and a Wolf Lord to piss off my opponents with... also, on the upcoming T-Wolf guys, I'm experimenting with Cork board for the first time on the bases... we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## TheReverend

CLT40k: thanks for teh info RE: thunderwolves. That model looks pretty decent and there's a bit of variety on the website. They aren't even that expensive compared to other wolves out there. So knowing the quality is decent, and your painting has made them look a treat, I think I'll get me some. 

Looking forward to seeing the others when you've done them. 

Rev


----------



## rich11762

was havin a flick through your log and noticed your hydras some serious fire power right there pal great bang for there points always wanted to see them in action ever since i got the new ig codex anyways do you have any close up pics of these tanks?


----------



## CLT40k

Quick update...

Last night I decided to throw a couple of models together for my buddy Wes. He's been putting together a Blood Angels army but is still in the realm of ProxyHammer. Wes is a chef and works a ton of hours so he's been SLOW getting his stuff painted up... Though when he has the time to work on them, his models look pretty sweet. 

At any rate, last week we were playing and I was giving him a hard time about using a Black Reach captain as a proxy for Mephiston and the Black Templar Champion as the Sanguinor... So I jokingly asked him if he'd use the models if I made them for him... So he has no idea these are coming....

Mostly I just raided my bitz box and threw these together on the fly.... but I think they came out pretty cool.... Also, this was the first time I used cork for the bases.. I really like how they came out



















Also, I've been experimenting with some weathering techniques on my converted Chimeras... I think I'm either right at the line or just over it in terms of going overboard.... but it's a good learning experiance


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Nice raid on the box o' bitz. Those ae couple of good looking models I am sure your buddy would like to use.

The chimera isn't over the edge. It is dirty, worn, and battle damaged. Just like a good 40K vehicle should be.


----------



## CLT40k

@ Rich - not right now... but I'm going through and starting to weather the tanks.. so I should have some up in the next week or two... The ForgeWorld models are horrible... about the worst that I've ever seen from them.... Normally, in painting GW models I feel like I want to highlight all of the details, for the Hydras, it's the opposite... the guns are just poorly cast (too many soft angles, not enough crispness) and I find myself wanting to hide detail rather than pull it out... Also, the stupid guns droop once it gets warm out cause of the resin... One of these days, I'll chop off the barrels and re-do them... But on the tabletop, they're pretty darn effective... however, much like Longfang Missle spam, folks tend to cry if I drop 4 of them on the table... so they only really come out when I'm playing a more competative game....

@ Kjell - thanks man... the weathering scheme is starting to grow on me... 

Also, for the Mepheston proxy, the chain drape was cut from a Chaos Space marine torso and then fitted onto the Blood Angels legs... My thought was that while Mepheston is indeed a psycher, everybody plays him as a close combat beast.. so I wanted to accentuate that (since I didn't really have time to mess with building a psychic hood for him) 

For the Sanguinator - I wanted a guy who looked kind of angelic and close combatty... I thought about using an axe head or a power sword, but settled on the chainsword cause it was the least ammount of hassle. 

Pro Tip - A few weeks ago I got a razor saw for doing the work on the chimeras - It's been awesome for doing little conversions too... much better than the hobby knife or clippers... so I was able to chop the Space Wolf power axe right above the hand and have a flat surface to attach the chainsword too... In the past, no matter how hard I tried, I always ended up at some kind of weird angle when I tried to chop weapons... the razor is WAAAYYY better technology

For the guys who do Blood Angels armys.... I don't know you you do it without an airbrush... I hand painted the red on these guys and it was a total pain in the backside... part of it was because I need to replace my pot of Blood Red... it's about shot... but even then, you'd need about 100 layers to get it looking really nice and red...


----------



## zxyogi

Nice looking BA you got there CLT!!
Love your wheeled Chimera! That must be the Chapterhouse conversion? How does it go together? Been thinking of getting the wheeled Chime kit for my Chosen [MM squaddies IG].
The weathering looks to be good from what I can make out in the pic.
Nice work!!


----------



## TheReverend

Mate, those BA's look awesome!! 

On that note, did you base coat them with Mechrite Red first? that would have saved you a ton of Blood Red Layers. Whenever I'm doing red on my wolves I do 2 layers of watered down Mechrite Red (foundation paint) and then one layer of Blood Red. Works a treat!

And that tank looks awesome with the weathering.

Rev


----------



## CLT40k

@Rev, thanks for the tip about the red... It really does make a difference.

So, like lots of folks, the very first army I was exposed to was the Ultramarines. My friend Tom, who got me into the game in the first place, had really well painted Ultras and I've always wanted to do an Ultramarines army.... So in looking for something to break up the painting on the Tallarns I've decided to do Ultras for a bit.. (I've painted about 40 troopers already and I needed a break) Also, I'm looking to use FW vehicles for the list to make them look a bit different than what I normally see on the tabletop (extra armor kit for the preds, the new dread's, cool FW rhino doors.... etc...)

Here's the first attempt.....

Couple of things I'm doing a bit different....
1. I'm using the Navy Blue primer from Army Painter.... Apparently the internet doesn't know what color matches it.... so I had to do some experimentation... and came up with a really close match in the Reaper Master Paints - Sapphire Blue.
2. Using the dark tone shade on them.... I really like the way the shade gives marines a sort of cartoon-ish look... but it's new....
3. Going back once I've put the final dullcoat on the model and hitting the black joints with P3's armor wash... the intent is to break up the model a bit so it's not so overwhelmingly blue.... the thought is that by having the bit of shiny metallic black it will give the model a bit more depth... 
4. Attempted a leg reposition on the Sgt.... I think it looks pretty bad-ass... I was kind of nervous...

Also, had a breakdown in my transfers-foo - Normally, I get it in one... but I started getting some crackle on my transfer after I dropped it (too much in the base) so I ended up having the scrape the shoulder pads and re-apply... second time appears to be the charm... Also, hitting it with the anti-shine spray seemed to calm it down...

At any rate... enjoy...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

A suitably happy blue and red there; very Ultramarine.

However, the gold seems a little flat to me; it might benefit form a warm brown wash to add some depth.


----------



## CLT40k

More Ultras


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Good work on a consistently smooth blue.

My niggle would be that the green areas look flat; if it is not just the photograph it might benefit form a wash and highlight to add depth.


----------



## CLT40k

Thanks Dave... for the Plasma gun, it might be the picture... For the Sgt, I'm not sure how I want to go about hitting the power fist cables... right now the debate is to wash them and try to make the low points deeper... or if I should highlight them with jade or snot green... Or, I have some green ink around here someplace so I might do it that way... Regardless, I agree.

For the shoulder pads I went back and highlighted with Vallejo Brass to give them a bit more shine, and did some light highlighting on the chest pieces to make them pop a bit more.

Also, for this squad, I put the shoulder pad transfers on the correct side... In the jumpers above, something looked off... and then it hit me that I had them mixed up... so it looks like I'll be going back to re-do the shoulder pads at some point.

I've also been thinking about doing the next squad in pieces (ie, trooper/backpack/arms, shoulder pads, guns) I actually think it might make them easier to paint... anybody else have experiance doing this (ie, cautionary tales, advice, etc...)


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

CLT40k said:


> For the Sgt, I'm not sure how I want to go about hitting the power fist cables....


I am inclined toward more shade so they are still green but not glowing like plasma-coils.



CLT40k said:


> I've also been thinking about doing the next squad in pieces (ie, trooper/backpack/arms, shoulder pads, guns) I actually think it might make them easier to paint... anybody else have experiance doing this (ie, cautionary tales, advice, etc...)


I have painted all my Marines in pieces since the 1990s as I find scrape a spot and assemble much less arduous than siddling in the depths with a fine brush. My expereince is that the paint you need to remove to key a surface and super glue is much less than the amount to make a good poly-cement bond.


----------



## Midge913

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I have painted all my Marines in pieces since the 1990s as I find scrape a spot and assemble much less arduous than siddling in the depths with a fine brush. My expereince is that the paint you need to remove to key a surface and super glue is much less than the amount to make a good poly-cement bond.


I tend to assemble the legs, torso and head before paint, leaving the shoulder pads, arms and backpacks off for paint. I have found this works really well as you are able to get the posing you want without having to worry about paint damage due to conversions or the need for GS work.


----------



## CLT40k

Alright Dave and Midge, I'm giving it a try on this current batch of tac marines... I think it will make for a better mini...


----------



## hocky

Hey CLT40K, can't believe I haven't seen your blog before. Some really good painting going on here. Love to see other peoples guard and I really like your desert raiders - suitably dusty and I love the contrasting white head gear.
I also like thunderwolves, they look great.
By the way, you can never weather a tank enough in my opinion!!


----------



## CLT40k

So, two models done for today’s update

First is an Ultramarine Chaplain. I’ve always been a little intimidated by this model cause I really suck at highlighting black… So I cheated and used a German grey for his body… Overall I’m pretty pleased with him, though I think I could have done a little better on his scroll thingy…. 



















Next is an inquisitor who’s been pressed into service to be an Ultramarine. I picked up the Marneus Calgar finecast model and I think this guy will go into the honor guard (since I can take the champion with a thunder hammer) 

I was really nervous about how the birds would come out but I’m pretty pleased with the result….


----------



## Midge913

Coteaz turned out really nice mate!

The chappy on the other hand looks a bit flat. The edges could use a very light edge highlight of a light grey. I found that this was a wonderful guide to help with black armor.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Looking good. I like the use of an odd model to add flavor to your army. You keep bring new ideas to the forum, which I appreciate!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I agree with Midge that the Chaplain looks a touch flat; possibly a black glaze would add depth.

You are right to be pleased with the eagle, the feathers have texture and the transition on the breast is excellent.


----------



## S71GGY

Hey just a quick question, i cant get hold of a Navy Blue army painter spray, i looked but they only do ultramarine blue and some lighter blues, would UM spray be the recommended replacement of Navy blue, i love the colour everyone seems to be applying on their ultra's and wanna nail it in one shot, any advice would be a great help.


----------



## CLT40k

Thanks guys, I might go back and hit the chappy's armor with some highlights... but I really do suck at it... Right now, I think he's "high tabletop" which may be good enough till I'm able to get some more practice in... I might start with a codex grey and black mix to hit the highpoints, but on reflection, I think I would have been better off hitting the dark grey with some codex grey drybrushing at the start of the project... for now though, I feel kind of stuck 

S71GGY - I'm betting that if your gaming store carries Ultramarine blue, they can get the other for you too... If not, the ultramarine blue looks good too... One thing though, the color tends to be pretty light... I think the intent is that you would later hit it with the army painter dip which mutes out the colors... that's certainly the case with my ultras....


----------



## CLT40k

So I’ve been struggling for a while to get the weathering right for these guys. I wanted a desert look (of course) and I didn’t want to go over the top on weathering. Fist attempt (drybrushing from Scorched brown –> desert yellow) just didn’t do it… I felt like I just had too much dark on the lower portions of the vehicle… The darkness made me think the vehicle had been in muddier climates…..

So after a bunch of trial and error, here’s what I ended up with… Essentially, it’s a reallly heavy wash of the Army Painter Strong Tone, with a drybrush of Graveyard Earth. Then I went back and did chipping with Scorched earth and bolgun metal…

Also, I changed the rear panels (added the eagles) and put the tow cables and shovels on them... 

So, two down and 5 more to go….

Thoughts?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

The eagles seem like an excellent idea to me; a little bit of paler colour lets you make the panels filthy without sacrificing contrast.


----------



## CLT40k

Thanks Dave, I had hit a level of frustration with them that I had to put them down for about 2 weeks... I was really glad they came out as good as they did... I've read the IA masterclass book, watched a ton of tutorials and what not... and nothing was seeming to work....

So I said "to hell with it", threw some accessories on them, filled in the squares where the eagles now live, and just painted it up showroom style... Then I put some graveyard earth shading on the wheels and threw it in the dip... Once done, I did some follow up graveyard earth drybrushing and some chipping to help hide where the resin was irregular or my greenstuff foo was lacking...

Overall I'm really happy with them and I think they'll look pretty good on the tabletop.


----------



## Midge913

I can't see any photos mate


----------



## CLT40k

Midge, that's really weird... 

check here: http://clt40k.wordpress.com/


----------



## Midge913

Apparently it was just my work computer. It acts up every once in awhile prompting me to open up the side of the machine and startle the ancient grey furred hampster that runs the thing back into activity. 

I think the weathering came out nice and the eagles definitely add some nice contrast. Good work mate.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

CLT...Man, these Raiders are coming out great! Those converted Chimeras are just wonderful, def workto be proud of bro.

Rep coming your way mate.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## CLT40k

So the first of three Ultramarines Dreadnoughts are done....


----------



## Skari

Nice clean job. The battle damage is tasteful and not overdone. I like it.
+rep


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Nice looking dread CLT. The blue reminds me of the older 'eavy metal paintjobs for the Ultras, but your gritty look is better IMO.


----------



## CLT40k

Here we go….. When planning out my Ultramarines force, I knew I wanted to get some Forgeworld Stuff (especially the Ultramarines decals) and the Foregeworld razorbacks look really cool IMO – also, they’re only a few bucks more than a standard Razorback… so I got them all at once and it let me get the free shipping on the order.

So this will most likely be my command rhino... housing either a chaplain and assault squad or a Librarian and Sterngurd... As a result, I numbered the stacks and put a cool skull decal on. Also, I have the double eagle and ultramarines symbol on the top hatch as well... I'm thinking the other ones will most likely just get the inverted Omega symbol...

Couple of things different here from what I’ve done in the past…


Using the Army Painter spray on vehicles… In the past, I’ve hit them with chaos black then took an airbrush to them…
I painted the tracks and the tank separately… Since rhino tracks are about the easiest to get right, it really saved a lot of time.
Used a really simple drybrush weathering approach… it’s just a bit of graveyard earth…. but I think it came out well.
Went over the chipping with a graphite pencil… Then went over all of the edges with the pencil… it doesn’t show well in the pics, but it give the tank a softer look.
Also, I had to deal with some anti-shine varnish weirdness…. I think I need to go back to running the dehumidifier for an hour or so in my painting space before I start… there were some places where the model got some weird texturing… 

Also, I was pretty happy how the eagle on the rhino top hatch came out…. I was pretty sure I’d have to dig into the bits box and make another when I started… but I think turned out fairly well.

At any rate, on to the pics….


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

really like the work you've done on that dread and the razorrhino. Both jobs are clean and crisp, with tasteful weathering. Look forwarding to seeing more work keep it up.


----------



## Midge913

The Razorback is looking really nice CLT!!!!! Is that eagle on the top hatch a freehand or a decal?


----------



## CLT40k

Midge, My freehand completely sucks so while I wish I could paint that well, I just can't

The eagle is from the forgewold Ultramarines decal pack... there is also a smaller one on the ramp (not pictured) The skull with the yellow circle around it and the "forget nothing" bumper sticker is also from the FW transfer sheet....


----------



## elmir

Gorgeous, pretty much spot on in my book in terms of variation in colours and contrast to keep it visually appealing and just the right amount of weathering for a marine vehicle...


----------



## TheReverend

Wow, that razorback is sweet!! especially the eagle on the top hatch, that's some good work!

A couple of things I'd say about the dreadnought is that the plasma reactor need a bit of highlighting I think, even just some lighter green around the corners to illustrate the energy. And from a personal point of view I'm not a great fan of mixing font types (picky I know), like the numerals... that's a personal thing though and otehrwise the dread is looking really good. I think the contrasting red was a really good choice.


----------



## Kreuger

These look great! I think you have about the perfect mix of simplicity, ornamentation, and even weathering (which I usually don't like).

My only quibble is with the dread. It looks like there are sections that have a lot of extra texture going on under the paint. It looks like it has either been repainted and not stripped, or there is way too many layers in those spots. I can't quite tell what's going in from the pictures.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## KjellThorngaard

That Razor/Rhino is really nice CLT. Dirty and detailed. Good job.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

EXCELLENT, EXCELLENT, EXCELLENT!!!

Nothing gets me more excited "accept for my wife" than seeing a well done tank. Super job mate. You have progressed well CLT, def a tank to be proud of!

Rep inbound!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## CLT40k

So I have painted up 7 ratling snipers (somehow the number just seemed right) for my Tallarn list... Thought behind these guys is to be a bit of filler.... I've found that with the Guard, it's easy to have a list that outpaces one's mates at the FLGS... so adding in fun stuff makes the game more enjoyable... And when Grumpy scores a hit, it will be epic 










Also, I did the Tallarn Tank commander conversion (since I really don’t like GW’s Captain Al’Rahem) and finished up a plasma sgt for my second plasma squad.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Good filthy ochre look on the jackets.


----------



## CLT40k

Thanks Dave, Devlan mud is my friend :victory:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

The ratlings and the Captain look great buddy, good job!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## CLT40k

So these guys sucked to paint. I got the minis for $1 each and they were covered in primer. They had a 6 day soak in break fluid and still had primer on that I couldn’t remove. So there are a lot of details that got lost…. Bleh….

So in painting them I really tried to grunge it up a bit in order to hide their ugly bits… They will be my stand ins for a CCS and I like them alright… But at somepoint I might have to buy a box from GW and actually do them right….


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

They still look good to me CLT. As far as cleaning them, have you a sonic cleaner? I use mine manly for cleaning my airbrush, however, sometimes I will stick a mini from days long passed in it, turn the heater on and it helps break the paint up. Just an idea. You can get them pretty cheap with a heated option.


----------



## CLT40k

Thanks DoE. I don't have one but I've used one before. I'll check them out. If nothing else, it will be good for the air brush. 

On a fun note. My ratling snipers won the game for me tonight. We're at 900 points in out league. And I was running a CCS w/ plasma, two plasma vet squads and a melta squad (all in Chimeras) with two auto cannon sentinels and the ratlings. My opponent was running 2 blood angel jump squads and a dev squad with plasma and priests. My vets nuked everybody with plasma and in the last shooting phase (turn 4) the snipers tabled his dev squad with 4 wounds on three guys. 

Go Hobbits!!!


----------



## Midge913

Congrats on the victory mate!!


----------



## CLT40k

So, after sitting on a shelf for the past 2 years, this Vendetta was given a desert paint job and a new home with my Tallarn Raiders.... 

Unfortunatly, this was put togehter 2 years ago... and if I had it to do over, I would make a lot of changes in how I assembled it (like, not attaching the weapons pods till after it had been painted...) but oh well, you live and learn right?

The paint scheme came from some pics I saw in one of the imperial armor books... 

Overally, I'm not unhappy - and I think it will look really good on the tabletop... but I'm sort of "meh" about the construction (but obviously not enough to run out and buy a new Valkrie kit)


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Great job CLT! I really like the additions of the decals, adds an extra level of detail to the model. I feel ya on the lessons learned, kinda hard to go back and fix a model when its been "cemented" together. =( My vendettas have been sitting in the closet for just about the same length of time...I however didnt put them together.

keep up the good work buddy!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Looks good to me CLT. Nice paint, good decaling, cool base. All you detractions are impossible to see from the pic.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I still get bitten by the overwhelming desire to assemble my new toys leaving me cursing when I try to paint them; with the need to gap fill on some more organic models there is sometime no way to avoid it.

I like the slanting of the decals on the tail.


----------



## CLT40k

So I painted this guy up for my buddy Josh at the FLGS.... Normally, I like painting different stuff... and I get a rush when someone asks me to paint thier stuff. So I try to do good work... But as a caveat, I ask them to put it together.... Mistake with this model. The cape was completely trashed (and in the wrong place) so I had to go back and replace it with a backpack since there really was a ton of superglue on the model. Also, I had to pull the body and do some greenstuff work since there were some pretty significant gaps.

Also, I really struggled to feel like I had gotten it right on this one... In fact, once I had put the varnish on, I realized that I had missed his sword... so I had to go back and touch it up, then re-spray with the dullcoate... 

Also, I dropped the stand a bit cause I thought it looked kind of dumb with him up in the air... First time tonight painting a flight stand (I use magnets for my speeders, and I've put them on a metal post in the past and painted it black... Looking at how this stand turned out, I might go back and figure out how to mod the filight stand to include a mount for the magnet as well as the clear part in the center....


----------



## CLT40k

Weird, I updated this last night, but it showed up on page 2 of the project logs this AM with Dave's post above showing as the most recent....


----------



## Midge913

I think that he turned out really nice man.. I don't even notice any issues with the problem areas you described.


----------



## apidude

I think that he looks awesome. And I caught up on your PLOG.... I really like the Ratlings....you are making me consider an Imperial Guard army.....

...Drat..... another one on the list.......

Keep up the good work. Am subscribing and will follow along.....



.


----------



## TheReverend

Great work on your latest stuff. I like those ratlings and the APC and veterans look really good. The Vendetta is alos looking pretty sweet 

Rev


----------



## CLT40k

So in the past I’ve had two 4×3 pieces of wood that I’d but together… Thanks to the Father In Law I now have a really cool table that sits on top of my existing “church table” out in the "man cave"

It has rails on the bottom to keep it from sliding around on the church table and has a lip around the top to keep dice and whatnot from rolling off…

The intent is to build tiles that I can drop in for different types of terrain (cityscape, etc)


----------



## CLT40k

Also, you'll notice a freshly primed Fortress of Redemption that's been sitting on the shelf since before xmas...


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Ohhhh, very nice! Your father-in-law loves you very much...:grin:

"DoE rolls a 6"...I choose the side with the fortress.

Just make sure someone doesnt put their weight on one corner reaching for a mini on the other side of the table...I had that happen once, it wasnt a pretty sight afterwards.


----------



## Stuntiesrule

Very nicely painted stuff all around. Especially like the ratlings and your malifaux stuff.


----------



## CLT40k

Thanks for the encouragement....

So recently I've been looking into an alternative for 40K - Not that I don't dig the game, but I wouldn't mind doing something different every now and then...

So for the past few weeks I’ve been researching gaming systems for WW2 tabletop combat and it came down to Flames of War and Kampfgruppe Normandy by Warhammer Historicals. I have to say I was a bit put off by the prices from FoW – and it’s a hard sell to the local group for just that reason. Also, nobody wants to paint 15mm. KG Normandy uses 1/72 scale minis which are CHEAP (compared to FoW or anything from the GW line) and fairly easy to get.

Last week one of the local guys brought his 28mm WW2 stuff up to the FLGS and I got a chance to look through the KGN ruleset and some really well done figs. Also, just about every single Internet post I’ve read about the new ruleset suggests a balanced and fun game.

So, I’ve ordered the ruleset from Warhammer Historicals and I’ve ordered some test models to see how they paint up. The rules were fairly expensive – about on par with buying the hard bound 40K rules… but it has everything.

Looks like Michigan Toy Soldier Co will be the way to go for purchasing the models. I would like to go through our FLGS, but I don’t think he has any sort of relationships with any suppliers that would let him piecemeal order stuff… The plan is to start with a small British vs. German force in order to get folks into the game. From there I’m sure I’ll expand.

We’ve been looking for a “not 40K” game for a while. WHFB didn’t really do it (I blame magic) Dystopian Wars is cool, but doesn’t really capture my imagination. Same with Malifaux (though my swamp gremlins were a lot of fun to paint) Hopefully KGN will open up some new avenues.

So in preparation for KG Normandy I picked up some Russian models to confirm that I don’t mind painting in this scale.

Here’s the results…..










I’m so used to 40K painting where everything is picked out… it actually hurt me not to paint the straps and rivets on this guy…. But it took the Army Painter dip well and I think with a little weathering powder it will be good.










Here’s the 1/72 tank compared to a FoW tank…. I feel like the size will be just about right for painting…. I just don’t get the same “I’m painting a tank” feeling at 1:100 scale.

And here are some of the Russians….. Space Marine is, unfortunately, not available in their Force Org chart….










At first I was a little bummed at how these guys turned out…. but given how small they are, I think the learning curve will be pretty steep…

Couple of things:

1. I think the bendy plastic that you get from Revell is sort of crap… Thankfully, there are a number of alternatives that come in hard plastic. I’ve ordered some from The Plastic Soldier company and will be trying them out shortly.

2. When I realize that they only come up to the Sgt’s waist… I don’t feel too bad about the lack of detail painting.

3. Tried a new way to base them… Using plaster instead of drybrushed sand… Overall I really like it, though instead of painting it going forward, I’ll use the Woodland Scenics Earth Undertone to ease the pain of trying to drybrush the stuff…


----------



## CLT40k

Well, it's been a while since I've posted.... 

I finished up all of my Tallarn Troops (same as before, but now I have 60+) Also finished up the Chimera Convesions (painted, but not really different than what I've posted before)

So here's what I've been working on......


----------



## CLT40k

They're British Paras from Bolt Action... 

I tried to get the cammo scheme right, and I think I was pretty close to the Denison smock examples I found online... Also, I tried to keep the colors right... but when I did the web gear and packs it just blended too well with the cammo (go figure) so I used a lighter tan and washed the heck out of it to get it more right... But I guess it's always a trade off between being accurate vs. making the mini look good. In this instance, I thought I needed their gear to pop a bit more...


----------



## Hellados

I'm liking the camo you have done on the paras, only thought i have is that paras use there boat polish to blacken the wings on the berets when they go into combat


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Good compromise.

I think boot polishing the metal would fall into the same category as authentic webbing.


----------



## CLT40k

Yeah, I thought it should pop a bit.... 

The thing I'm finding with the historicals is that 
1. While I really like the metal figs... they're not as detailed as GW's white metal figs (like my tallarns) I get random blobby parts... and the faces are not as nice....
2. There is a huge tradeoff between accuracy and making the model look cool... So some of the choices are based off of looking at the model from 24" away and saying "that looks cool"
3. Cammo is a pain in the backside.... I think GW has conditioned me to solid colors 

So next step will be shopping... We're using Iron Ivan's Disposable Heros system (which is a lot of fun) and I'm picking up enough to do at least 3 sections, some support and a few tanks (M-10 and a couple of shermans) Aslo, I'm picking up a Fallschirmjager platoon as well (along with a couple of Panzers) And finally, I need to upgrade my terrain and I've found a couple of good sources for prepainted terrain -- I want to be able to do a city board and a farmhouse board....

I'm anticipating the total cost will be around $600USD which will give me two full armys, 6 tanks and two terrain boards..... In comparison to my IG Tallarns (about $1500USD) it's dirt cheap.


----------



## Hellados

What was the British sherman called with the 4pd at gun? it was one of the only weapons that could go 1-1 with a tiger and win, was it a firefly or was that the flame thrower one?

I ask because i think you need some


----------



## CLT40k

I think it was the firefly


----------



## Hellados

I checked it out, it was the firefly and it was a 17pd cannon 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sherman_Firefly


----------



## CLT40k

So after a pretty long break, I'm back into the hobby... Putting together an allied force to go with my Tallarn IG....

Here's the test piece... sorry for the crappy pic quality, it was taken with my phone.


----------



## zxyogi

Welcome back CLT!
Like you I have returned. ........now lets see some progress! 
:good:


----------



## Jacobite

Welcome back Ct, is it going to be based in the same way as your Talleran?


----------



## CLT40k

Ready for primer.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Good to see you back.


----------



## Hellados

Wb dude! I think GW is a summer sport for me too, that looks like a pretty tasty 8th ed army!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

That's a lot of fliers! Can't wait to see what you've done with them.


----------



## Iraqiel

I'm so glad you've decided to resurect this, inspiring stuff CLT!


----------



## CLT40k

Thanks guys, here's a recent update... sorry I can't find my camera... so the picture quality is a little off... 

A couple of weeks ago, I started reading Ambush Alley's "Tomorrow's War" ruleset... which is really just Force on Force with laser guns... still really cool. 

I ran a game at the FLGS the other week and while it sort of felt like "Calvin-ball" cause I really trashed the ruleset... I could see a lot of potential. Though in order to make Space Marines and Guard half-way competative, I had to outnumber the space marines 3:1 - but the game did play a lot like the fluff... 

I've also started making my own Tallarn Terrain (ie, Middle Eastern) I'll try to get some pics up soon... Thankfully, the learning curve seems pretty steep.... the first three pieces I built will probably get donated to a buddy of mine who is terrain poor (cause even with it's faults, it's better than a coke bottle and cereal box) 

Also, for my 40K army, I decided to prime them with the Army Painter "desert sand" paint... then I realized they had color matched paints to go with it... So today I got a bunch of mini's and paint from Neal at the Warstore and had to try it out. I have to say that the primer is good... but it's not Chaos Black... But it did't clump up and did the job. Also, gotta plug the Warstore... Out of about 30 orders from them over the past few years, I only had one problem and they fixed it right away.

So here are the first of about 38 "Insurgents" for my Tallarn Guard to go beat up on. Though I have a feeling these guys are going to be like the neighborhood bike... everybody is gonna get a ride... 

One process thing I did different this time, is that I just hit the basing material with some "dark ink" - I think it's made by Vallejo - and then drybrushed over it. It probably saved me 30 minutes by not having to paint the basing black and then dry brush over it. Also, I've fallen in love with the GW wash "Agrathax Earthshade" - It pretty much does everything I want the army painter dip to do... but without all the shiny...

Any rate, on to the pics...


----------



## Hellados

Isn't agthrax earth shade the new devlun mud?

Love the models mate! Always have done! Think I need to scroll back through and have another look


----------



## CLT40k

Yes. but it dries really flat


----------



## CLT40k

Here is a pic of tje terrain I've been working on.


----------



## CLT40k

almost done now...


----------



## Hellados

That's a fantastic idea!! I have no idea why I've never thought that not all 40k buildings are gothic! I'm SO stealing that idea for myself! It'll work for fantasy stuff too! May need lots of oil pumps for the 40k stuff for laughs


----------



## Justindkates

The Sand Scorpions? Chris get some Red Scorpion shoulder pads and you are in business.

Are those the same buildings I did for John? I had a blast air brushing and oil washing those.
I think he has some wall sections as well.


----------



## CLT40k

Hey Justin. I actually made all of those. I wasn't willing to drop the $$$ to buy 15+ resin buildings. Plus itwould be too hard to match different companies buildings.


----------



## CLT40k

Couple of updates... scrapped my Middle Eastern table and have upgraded the buildings... Picked up 17 from Gamecraft miniatures... really good service by the way...










Also, I've been putting together some moderns....

French Foreign Legion









Insurgents 









I'm thinking South African Special forces


----------



## neferhet

those modern military are really good. well painted and nice sculpts!
they could become an awesome alternative tallarn regiment


----------



## CLT40k

Wow, it's been a while since I've posted to my plog... I've spent the past few months working on an alternative rule set... The idea is to have a common set of rules for shooty wargames that is very loosely based on 40K (ie, D6, Hit/Wound/Save mechanic) but with a lot of the features we really like about other game systems like alternating turns rather than IGOUGO ... so WW2, Modern's and SciFi... I'm on the hook to run a game day for the local historical gaming group in Feb so we've been doing a lot of playtesting and I've been pretty busy at the painting table...
On a positive note, I've been trying to up my game in terms of my table in preparation... so the dozen or so Imperial Sector buildings I've had on the shelf for the past few years finally got painted... and I'm really happy with the outcome... Also, putting together a Tau, a heresy era marine force, and a new IG force based on the foreign legion.... 

So, here's a few pics of the new terrain... I got so tired of messing with DIY trees that I just bought a bunch of "Battlefield in a Box" trees and have been very happy so far. For the buildings, I primed them grey, put a heavy wash on them (vallejo dark shadow ink and black - heavily watered down) and then drybrushed them white... There is so much detail on the GW terrain that it was so overwhelmingly intemedating that I decided "to %$#% with it... lets make it look like Florence, Italy and be done with it!" I'm really happy with how it came out..


























Here are some pics of the Tau I've been working on.... For the Tau, I decided to go with a more weathered and rough look to match the painting style of my Heresy era marines.... While I like the Manga version of the Tau that GW puts out, I wanted something a little more gritty... hence the weathering... 



































Here's the test piece for my guard... they're loosely based on the French Foreign Legion. The head, arms and weapon are all from Mad Robot. I've always thought the Cadian's looked kind of silly... and I have a ton of old Cadians so a quick swap makes the models a lot more engaging to me. Also, the weapon looks very much like the FN FAL that was in service during the 70's... The Mad Robot stuff matches up perfect... I went with the carbine version of the rifle to avoid some of the oversized rifle thing that I don't like about the Cadians.... Also, the head being larger makes the model's proportions look a little better IMO.


















For vehicles I'm looking to kit bash tanks from 1:48 WW2 tanks (Panzer IV and the Stug III) - they're on order from the UK, so I'll post pics when they're done.

Also, I had the idea to do a leg swap to make an alternative to the GW sentinal kit... I've got the first of 3 done and I really like how they come out... BTW, the legs are coming from DUST Tactics Light Assault Walkers. The feet are just the dust tactics feet stuck on top of the GW feet. The weathering is just a light drybrush of Vallejo's Iraqi Sand....


























Here's a pic of the Heresy Era Marines I've been working on... The technique for these guys were new for me... I'm using a fairly heavy wash and then going back to hit the armor with "necron compound" to give it the metallic sheen....










Also, I'm putting together some Nazis vs Soviets for WWII - I really like the way the Bolt Action guys look... but putting them together was such a pain in the backside that I just just went with the Rate of Fire deal from Age of Glory (also, I've only had really positive interactions with these guys too)


















Finally, here are some pics of the Somali gunmen currently on the table... I really like how the cammo is coming out... there is something to be said about having pics of cammo on the Iphone next to me when I'm trying to put it onto the minis... I'm trying to "get" doing cammo on minis... so these guys are sort of test pieces for the platoon of US Marines that I have on the table.... Once I have a bit more confidence in doing cammo I'll get those guys knocked out....


----------



## CLT40k

Exolord from Anvil Industries... sort of a crappy picture...


----------



## CLT40k

*One more shot at posting on Heresy...*

So tonight I cast my first pieces from Hirst Arts in Resin... It completely sucked... there were bubbles everywhere and not a thing was even... But, I wanted to do something with it so later I could look back and say "ahhh, that's when I was clueless"  Truth be told, I'm really looking forward to getting into the casting thing... I've been working on my terrain the past few months and I can see a lot of potential... besides it's like the big boy version of legos...

So I decided to spice up a base with the most acceptable of the pieces and carry on from there...










Also, I stole a really good to put the vehicle on a radio antenna from here:
http://www.lead-adventure.de/index.php?topic=72345.30










And extended...









Finally, here's a one of 7 fireteams I did for the army...


----------



## Nordicus

Oooh casting - Another thing I want to dabble in in the future. This year is the airbrush, but I might pick it up next year.

What's your experience with it, beyond air bubbles and general sucakge right now? How much have you invested etc in the area?

The models look really good - I like the dark theme and high-shadow look your going for. Keep it up!


----------



## CLT40k

Nordicus said:


> Oooh casting - Another thing I want to dabble in in the future. This year is the airbrush, but I might pick it up next year.
> 
> What's your experience with it, beyond air bubbles and general sucakge right now? How much have you invested etc in the area?
> 
> The models look really good - I like the dark theme and high-shadow look your going for. Keep it up!


So the suckage was due to the mold being wet and apparently that's what caused the bubbling and deforming... 

Today after work I picked up some Hydrostone (there is a casting supply place just a few blocks from work) and I got 50lbs for about $20 USD. Started using that tonight and I'm really impressed... by cast attempt number 3 I felt like I was getting the hang of it. It seems like the larger and less complex stuff will do best with the hydrostone and the more delicate stuff with a resin.

Of course after my initial success I ordered more molds from Hirst tonight (mostly to get multiples so I can cast more and faster...) When the smoke clears I'll have just over $500 in molds... But it's actually a lot of fun... and I can see how I can finally get the sort of terrain I've wanted... I have some nice terrain already, but I want to take it to the "stupid cool" terrain board place -- which was my goal this year... 

For the actual Army, we're play testing the following right now.. it's very 40K like so give it a look... 

Tactical Wargaming Ruleset - Beta Version

This was my other hobby goal this year... to write a set of rules that would work for 40K minis, WW2 and for Moderns.... We're still playtesting, but I think we've just about got it figured out... Please feel free to comment on the ruleset.


----------



## CLT40k

First of new guard tanks


----------



## Iraqiel

This page of project log goodness pleases Morbo. 

There is some excellent work here mate, good job. I particularly like your guardsmen and I think that they will fit in very well with the new table.

Also, nice Terry Pratchett quote.


----------



## CLT40k

Here's the most recent update on the tank conversions...


----------



## CLT40k

Couple of tanks I painted up last night...


----------



## Uveron

Wow, they look fantastic!


----------



## jonileth

Those are some pretty good looking tanks, man. Love the dry brush work on them too.


----------



## neferhet

nice and simple. well done. I think that the cannon on the "dickus maximus" is somewhat bland, however...maybe a couple of shiny bits could help, if i may suggest.
great work overall!


----------



## SwedeMarine

If this was done over the course of one night of painting then its great work. Very well executed.

Edit: its impressive work either way but especially impressive if done over an evening.


----------



## Tawa

Great work! :good:


----------



## Iraqiel

Lovely models, great work with your painting! I particularly like the weathering, not too overwhelming but still a definite 'battle' tank look.


----------



## Kreuger

Are these "done" or WIP?

I like the overall effect but they don't look done to me, there are a lot of details you haven't touched yet. The giant cannon doesn't have enough going on. Looking back over the counts-as guard tanks, I think everything might be too mid-toned. And I thin the same thing is going on with these tanks. They don't look bad, but they still need "more."

The Tau suits and fire warriors look excellent. The suits could use a stronger accent colour as can the fire warriors, but the camo and other details really help to sell the gritty Tau aesthetic.

I'm usually not a fan of weathering but I think it's pretty tasteful here. 

And Holy mold lines Batman! That dong-of-doom tank (I forget the name) has some really egregious mold lines on its right track housing. It would have really helped the model if those had been filled and sanded.

I know that sounds like a lot of picking, but I think these could be awesome with a little more effort.


----------



## CLT40k

So for the Marine tanks, they were indeed done over the course of an evening. I need to decal them up a bit, but for all intents and purposes they're done (which is good cause I need them for a game this weekend) I think the addition of some decal work will help round them out a bit.

The intent has been to go more with the whole solid color WW2 aesthetic and less of the standard 40K look and feel. Especially with the guard... 

So tonight was sniper night and I painted these two up. The tau model was a really crappy cast.. and I need to put some brush around him to hide the way he's mounted. Also, with the modern sniper, I didn't like the way his ghillie suit came out so I dusted it up a bit...


----------

